# Manny's woodworkers place



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi guys, I was browsing the Internet and I came acros the web pages mentioned in the title. Has any of you purchased any item from them?
Thanks


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

They seems to be a good store.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I got a set of japanese chisels from them. Lowest price I could find. Strangely, one of the chisels had a hole drilled through the handle. Doesnt effect use, I emailed them about it, they said if I sent it in, they would replace. I didnt feel like going through the hassel. So in one experience, I would say it was ok. But, I hadnt heard of them before either.


----------



## AdmiralRich (Jun 26, 2011)

I've bought from Manny when I used to go to the Woodworking Shows. Ok stuff, not premium, but good.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have purchased several items from them, and have always been completely satisfied. Never had a reason to contact their CS.

-Gerry


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you guys, I appreciate your help, I think I am going to buy one of the shoulder plane they sell.


----------



## MichaelR (Oct 1, 2011)

If that's the same Manny's in Lexington, KY, I used to go in a few times a year when I lived around there. Pretty varied selection of stuff. I moved about five years ago and caught them on a move to a bigger location, hundreds of printed plans. Nice folks too.


----------



## clada (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes they are in Lexington KY,
Does any of you have a shop fox hand plane?


----------

